# iTunes Installation Error



## shoook (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi, first off I want to thank everyone on these boards I am a new member and I can already tell there is a great community here.

Well my problem is when trying to install iTunes 5.0.1 I get the following error message as soon as I try to install; "Error 1606. Could not access network location [IPODDIR]\bin." and the installation fails. All I know is that it obviously has something to do with an iPod directory and beyond that I am clueless, I tried uninstalling the previous version of iTunes but can't find it in my Add or Remove Programs list. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

try this on error 1606

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;315352


----------



## shoook (Sep 24, 2005)

It seems like my registry is alright any other ideas?


----------



## cjo11us (Nov 16, 2005)

I am going throught the exact same issue. What were you able to do to fix?


----------



## shoook (Sep 24, 2005)

cjo11us, uninstall the iPod Updater software and QuickTime, then install iTunes. That's what worked for me, I think the problem is in the iPod Updater software.


----------



## PowerAce (Mar 15, 2008)

Its a problem with .Net FrameWork.I acually stumbled over the solution when trying to upgrade my .Net Framework 2. What i did was uninstall .net framework with the program called {.NET Framework cleanup tool}.Then i installed latest version of itunes\quicktime,and no longer got the CANT FIND NETWORK Location error.Then i reinstalled .net framework 2 only.Thinking i could alway install .Net Frame work 3 later if a program that a installed later needed it.Problem solved.Definatley a problem with Microsoft .Net Framework and not Apples software.Also try to uninstall .net FrameWork first using control Panel.


----------



## stylez79 (Mar 16, 2008)

shoook said:


> Hi, first off I want to thank everyone on these boards I am a new member and I can already tell there is a great community here.
> 
> Well my problem is when trying to install iTunes 5.0.1 I get the following error message as soon as I try to install; "Error 1606. Could not access network location [IPODDIR]\bin." and the installation fails. All I know is that it obviously has something to do with an iPod directory and beyond that I am clueless, I tried uninstalling the previous version of iTunes but can't find it in my Add or Remove Programs list. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Sack Itunes off and get Winamp it's free, way better than Itunes and can sync your Ipod if thats why you use Itunes? Here is a cool skin Vision.

Sync Your iPod® (or other portable player) with Winamp

You love Winamp and have an iPod® and don't think they will work together? Think again. Winamp 5.5 includes iPod® syncing support with album art view. To synch Winamp and your iPod® (or other portable media player) launch the Media Library and check out the 'Portables' tab. You should see your iPod® or other device (provided you've plugged it into your computer!)

Hope this helps.


----------

